# Rest In Peace



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 17, 2014)

Moderators: I really didn't know where to put this, so if its in an inappropriate place, please move it.

On Behalf of Terry Allan Hall:

Terry Allan Hall passed away April 17th, 2014. On his behalf, let me thank everyone for your love, friendship and kindness towards him. While I don't really wish to go into details about his final hours, I can at least reassure everyone that it was not slow, he went very quickly and seemingly painlessly. Thank you again for everything. He really enjoyed this forum and the people he knew in it.

Sincerely,
Georgia Hall and Emaleigh Katelyn Hall
(His Wife and Daughter)


----------



## Maverick (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh dear 
So sorry to hear this.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry . I didn't know he was sick . Thanks for letting us know . He did have a love for our shelled friends . If you and your daughter need someone to talk to we are here when you need us . Again so so sorry .


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 17, 2014)

Aw. So sorry for your loss. He must've been a great guy to take such pride in caring for his tortoises. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 17, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I'm so sorry . I didn't know he was sick . Thanks for letting us know . He did have a love for our shelled friends . If you and your daughter need someone to talk to we are here when you need us . Again so so sorry .



We thought he had the flu. We never, ever in a million years expected this. It wasn't even on the horizons until it was here and he was gone.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry..... My thoughts are with you.....


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 17, 2014)

That samething happed to a good friends mom last month . Went to doctors for flu . The next morning she was gone . The couldn't find anything but the flu symptoms. I'm so sorry . I know everyone here liked him very much . He was and is very respected here .


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm in shock. Terry was a friend. I just talked to him on the phone a few months ago...

I'm so sorry for your loss, and thank you for letting us know. He will be missed.


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 17, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 17, 2014)

I very sorry for your loss


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness! 
I'm so sorry!


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2014)

I am so very sorry. He was a great member here. Very helpful. I am shocked. The best for you and your family in this very hard time your having to go through. He will be missed. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, please accept my condolences...


----------



## parrotlady (Apr 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## WillTort2 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry, He was much too young.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2014)

What????? OMG!!!!! I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around this. I'm so very, very sorry that this has happened in your life. Terry will be missed here on the Forum. We enjoyed his sense of humor and his posts about the tortoises. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## kathyth (Apr 18, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss!
I always enjoyed reading Terry's post's.
Wishing your family peace and comfort at this time.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 18, 2014)

OMG! This is indeed quite a shock and not a good one. I know that my words can not convey how I feel, how much his presence on this site will be missed, or help ease your pain. Terry was such a wonderful guy and I enjoyed immensely giving him a hard time about hermanns and other subjects. This generous man just recently sent me some cactus to try to grow, infact I was getting ready to give him some pictures of them. I am just so sorry about the huge hole his passing has left in your world, especially knowing the size hole he is leaving in mine and he was not even somebody I had ever met in real life. *hugs*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 18, 2014)

Georgia, 
I know the words we express, can not fill the void that has been created in your life by Terry's passing. As you've no doubt gathered, we all cherished Terry and his wit. The lessons we can all learn from his sudden passing are too numerous to list, but formost on my mind is this is a reminder for us all to take a moment and step back to take stock in those around us that we love and insist they know we love them. 
I'm so sorry, Georgia. All my best for you and your family during this hard chapter of your life.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 18, 2014)

I forgot to add in my earlier post a thank you for taking the time in your grief, to come in here and let us know what has happened. To often folks disappear and we never know the whys. This gives us some peace and closure, too. Once more, thanks and more *hugs*


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 18, 2014)

OMG...this is such a shock- he was such a fabulous support to me and wonderful contributor to this forum. I will miss him very much. 
My most sincere condolences to his family. :-(


----------



## guille24 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry  I'll keep your family in my prayers .


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words about my father. This forum meant a lot to him and its comforting seeing how much he meant to you guys right back.

And can anyone tell me what to feed three Hermanns? I have box turtles and I know their diet isn't anything like what Dad fed his spoiled little torts. There's spring mix (no spinach, I remember him saying that) and cactus pads in the fridge... is that their complete diet? 

-Emaleigh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 18, 2014)

Emaleigh,
I wish I could help, but alas, I can't. This serves as another lesson for me. All I can do is post, making a bump of your question,(frowned on) so someone that can help you does. I'll keep it going until you have an answer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok. Here's what I've found so far; broad, leafy, greens. Dandelion, spring mix-sans spinach, kale followed by I'd say 5-10% of diet cactus pads.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is a good link for you, scroll down for diet ideas; both weeds and store bought.
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-easthermanns.htm

I am so sorry for your loss. It is a loss to all of us. He always posted with a sense of humor, his answers were very grounded, and very, very helpful.
He was generous; just last month he also mailed me some of his cactus cuttings, which I now have growing in my greenhouse.
I am going to miss his posts very, very much.


----------



## bigred (Apr 18, 2014)

I think everyone here is in shock, cant imagine what your family is going through. I wish u all well


----------



## ascott (Apr 19, 2014)

*And can anyone tell me what to feed three Hermanns? I have box turtles and I know their diet isn't anything like what Dad fed his spoiled little torts. There's spring mix (no spinach, I remember him saying that) and cactus pads in the fridge... is that their complete diet? *


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/green-beans.24850/#post-228268
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...es-indoors-for-this-winter.85508/#post-799642
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/food-and-general-care.85701/#post-799493
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/soaking-too-long.84601/#post-791892
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/something-funny-just-happen-x.83154/#post-775616
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pumpkin-and-hermanns.82271/#post-766842

Here are just a few threads that your Father was part of....offering information as to what he does with the torts in his care dear....I hope these will give you a direction...and if you need anything further---please please, just say so. My heart is heavy for your loss, I will really miss the sparring your Father and I do on the subject of brumation (in a healthy way of course)...


----------



## pam (Apr 19, 2014)

Terry will truly be missed so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 19, 2014)

I see others have answered your questions already. If you need more help, just ask... or if you just need a place to vent, we are here for that too.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words and wishes. Anyone who is local (Or wants to drive out, no judgement) is invited to his memorial. It'll be May 18th at Chisholm Park in Hurst Texas 1:30pm-5pm. The Bluebonnet and Longhorn pavilions. We'll be playing some of his music, probably crying and laughing and all those other things you do at a memorial.

If anyone wants it, a link to his memorial fund: http://www.gofundme.com/8q16cw

-Emaleigh


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 30, 2014)

Rip terry, he taught a lot of people about these awesome reptiles, and he lead by example. He will be truly missed. 

Kyle


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 4, 2017)

Emaleigh, 

Although so very late, I wish to present you my condolences... Terry was an adorable man, and my "fights" with him were a pleasure- I always saw the MAN in him, the humorous, protective, great guy. Even if we had different opinions on tortoise keeping, I felt we would have been close friends if ever met, due to the inner, subtle things I felt we both share. 
My eyes are in tears now... 

Rest in peace, Terry!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2017)

I still think of him, especially when a solstice happens.


----------

